# Italia 2010



## Lemine (9 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Olá a todos, a neve não chegou .... só chuva, com temperaturas de cerca de 3 ° C. Amanhã vou fazer algumas fotos

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Lemine (16 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Boa noite pessoal, aqui amanhã possíveis nevões luz para o resto nada de novo

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## Lemine (14 Mar 2010 às 07:19)

Aquí está de vídeo de manera más intensa caída de nieve 's de invierno:

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## iceworld (14 Mar 2010 às 12:00)

Grazie per questo video.


----------

